# Bonsai Tree in Vivarium



## Trissai (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I was thinking of maybe putting a bonsai tree in the vivarium for some bearded pygmy chameleons to climb around on.

Is this a wise move, are there any of these trees that are bad??

Cheers

Tris


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I think this would only work with tree species that can tolerate the temperature. 

Most Bonsai fail indoors because it's too hot; a viv would exasperate this problem for temperate species.


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

You can get some amazing fake ones though, one's so good they look real.
Cost about the same too lol.
Can't think where from, but someone on here did it so perhaps they will see this thread and post the links fo ryou.


----------



## Trissai (Apr 25, 2010)

bearded pygmy chameleons need to be kept at room temp, and i have seen indoor bonsai trees for sale, I was thinking maybe this would work, depends on the humidity tho?


----------



## Trissai (Apr 25, 2010)

MissCat said:


> You can get some amazing fake ones though, one's so good they look real.
> Cost about the same too lol.
> Can't think where from, but someone on here did it so perhaps they will see this thread and post the links fo ryou.


thats a good idea, less chance of me killing it too lol


----------



## gl90 (Mar 15, 2010)

i use a lot of live plants in vivs and had a bonsai in with pygmy chameleons, it was a chinese elm and survived pretty well till i sold the chams. just make sure the temp dosent get to hot (room temp is good) and water well. also watch the tree for infection and bugs. bonsais can be tricky to keep
also youl need the apropiate lighting!
good luck


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Instead of spending money on a bonsai tree, why dont you buy a small ficus tree and keep it as a bonsai. I bought some small ficus from my local garden centre for a few quid. These can easily be 'bonsai'd'. Although if you plant it you cant control the roots unless you keep digging it up to trim them every now and then as you would a bonsai in a pot. I have a normal ficus in with my pygmies and it is doing great. (Ficus Benjamina)


----------

